# Danger, Don't Click if you like Bacon!



## PropilotBW (Jan 6, 2016)

Brussel sprouts, garlic cloves and lots of bacon!!

This is one of my favorite dishes.  It went along with the Christmas Honeybaked Ham.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 6, 2016)

Yum.  It's one of my favorites also.  Sometimes I will grill the sprouts just to get a little char on them.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 6, 2016)

Man, that looks good.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 6, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Man, that looks good.



I concur!

My wife loves sprouts but I tolerate them.  However, that looks like I would dig into it with vigor.


----------



## pjaye (Jan 6, 2016)

Would have appreciated the warning about brussel sprouts in the title!  Love bacon, HATE brussel sprouts.


----------



## baturn (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks like good food to me. Maybe with a nice Merlot?


----------



## limr (Jan 6, 2016)

As a vegetarian who hates Brussels sprouts, I'd only be eating the garlic cloves.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Jan 6, 2016)

Recipe?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 6, 2016)

Heathen!  Despoiler of Bacon!!!!


----------



## PropilotBW (Jan 6, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Man, that looks good.



Yes Sir it is!!

There was a lot more bacon than the recipe called for...but it was just fine.  Usually the dish counts as a vegetable dish.  This time, I think it was a meat


----------



## BillM (Jan 6, 2016)

I had the same thing Christmas eve !!!! Great stuff.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jan 6, 2016)

IronMaskDuval said:


> Recipe?



It's at the top.  Garlic Cloves, Bacon.   

I think my wife throws in some fresh ground black pepper too.


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 6, 2016)

IronMaskDuval said:


> Recipe?




cook the bacon bits(1/4 cup or so) first to about 3/4 crispy. Drain off some of the fat if there is more than 1-2 TBS) add crushed or finely diced garlic (one medium clove is usually fine) add 1- to 1 1/2 lbs brussel sprouts (cut in half) saute until sprouts are tender.  Serve immediately.  ( we make this fairly often,,,,it's quick and easy.  
*NOTE   thawed frozen sprouts work just fine in this.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 6, 2016)

limr said:


> As a vegetarian who hates Brussels sprouts, I'd only be eating the garlic cloves.



Now that really had me LOL.

Do you ever get Leo for short?


----------



## Jasii (Jan 6, 2016)

That screams: " Eat me"   me would love some garlic bread to soak all those juices......


----------



## limr (Jan 6, 2016)

Ron Evers said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > As a vegetarian who hates Brussels sprouts, I'd only be eating the garlic cloves.
> ...



Sure do, and in fact, I often tell people to call me Leo so they don't mangle my full name


----------

